

Show HN: Stupid, but funny, video app for Android - espinchi
http://yaycam.com/

======
espinchi
Author here.

Just a silly app, but video in Android is not exactly an easy endeavour!

This is part of a suite of apps in the space of video effects that we hope to
be releasing, and that hopefully gets me closer to transitioning from nights-
and-weekends to full-time. Too optimistic, perhaps?

